# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Iskustva sa carskog reza

## sasana

Molim mame koje su imale planirani carski rez, ako im to nije problem da malo detaljnije opisu koje su sve postupke morale proci  jer sam trazila na netu pa nisam bas bog zna sta nasla.
Vec ranije sam s Doc-om razgovarala o nacinu poroda jer sam imala operaciju mreznice i imam preporuku oftalmologa za carski rez, pa me zanima sve o tome.

----------


## Roza

Ja sam imala planirani carski rez 21.01. ove godine, a razlog je bila rizična trudnoća + dijete u položaju na zadak. Što se mene tiče, ja sam skroz zdrava, osim što imam nizak tlak (90/60). Primili su me dan ranije u bolnicu i jedino su mi napravili pretragu krvi (krvnu sliku). Odjelna doktorica i uzme anamnezu - to je detaljan razgovor cca 45 minuta o tvom zdravlju, tvojoj obitelji, tijeku trudnoće i sl. Ako se iz anamneze zaključi da su potrebne neke daljne pretrage, onda se one i rade. Inače je krvna slika standarda pretraga. Razgovarala sam s anesteziologom o vrsti anestezije i odlučila se za spinalnu, iako je to bilo pomalo rizično zbog mog niskog tlaka. Htjela sam spinalnu da budem budna na porodu i nije mi žao. Malo je bila poslije frka na intenzivnoj, jer mi je tlak strašno pao pa s me dobro napumpali s tekućinom.
Priprema za carski je standardna: brijanje (skroz te obriju, i dio trbuha) ali to ti traje toliko kratko i uopće nije neugodno. Ja preporučam da se ne briješ sama doma, jer češ se sigurno izbrijavati a oni u bolnici ti to ne rade. Nakon brijanja bikini zone doma meni su se uvijek javili prištići, ali nakon njihovog brijanja u bolnici ništa. 
Zatim sliljedi klistir a nakon toga ti stavljaju kateter. Za stavljanje katetera je najbitnije da se opustiš jer onda ne boli ama baš ništa. Ako se odlučiš za spinalnu anesteziju, prije ulaza u operacionu salu ti daju 2 litre infuzije (prehidracija), to ide jako brzo, pa ti postane hladno a zatim te piknu u leđa. Ubod boli skroz malo, jednako kao i postavljanje kanile u ruku, jedino je nezgodno namjestiti se u pravi položaj jer ti smeta trbuh. 
Ne znam što te još konkretno zanima, da li i zbivanja nakon operacije. Da ne pišem bez veze, reci što ti treba. Ako ćeš ići na carski u Petrovu, mogu ti reći što od stvari da poneseš jer sam ja vukla dosta bespotrebnih stvari.


Lucija 21.01.2004 - rođena na mamin 30-ti rođendan  :D

----------


## sasana

Hvala Roza,
Zanima me me sve i prije i poslije operacije.
Da li si cekala da ti pocnu trudovi pa si isla u bolnicu ili ti je doktor ranije odredio datum kada moras ici u bolnicu tj. prije nego sto trudovi pocnu? Takodjer i da li nakon carskog imas sve nuspojave kao i kod normalnog poroda- tipa tesko sjedis, krvarenja i ostale ljepote.
Inace ja sam iz Osijeka pa mi obicaji iz Petrove puno nece pomoci ali hvala na savjetima. Koliko si dana bila u bolnici (odnosno kada najranije ides kuci)?

----------


## paulina

BOK!
ja sam ti dupla "carica", Nino je rođen planiranim carskim, jer je bio prevelik, a ja sam imala problema sa prvim porodom koji je trajao 16 sati i završio hitnim carskim gdje je Paulo čak trenutak ostao bez kisika.satima je nabijao glavicom u zdjelicu, a ja sam se otvorila max.4 cm.  :Sad:  
sa Ninom doktor je htio sačekati termin, napravila sam i jednu amnioskopiju-plodna voda mliječna, dakle beba zrela za porod.
naručio me je sutradan u 6 ujutro u bolnicu, a ja sam došla sa trudovima koji su nastupili te noći.
pregledali su me, obrijali, klistirali, bila sam na wc, pa tuširanje i onda sam čekala svoj red.
onda sam dala svoje podatke i potpisala svoj pristanak za carski.
tada su me odvezli u salu.
u Splitu nema spinalne, uspavaju te, prije narkoze ti polijevaju trbuh HLAAADNIM alkoholom-brrrr, a malo i peče tamo gdje si obrijana.
onda maska na usta i -MRAK.
kad se porobudiš ne možeš disati jer ti vade nešto iz gla pa je osjećaj stvarno neugodan, a bol o reza je pravi užas.
imala sam osjećaj da su me živu oderali.
nemoj se plašiti, meni je to ipak bio 2. carski.
onda neopisiva hladnoća i drhtavica, pokrili su me sa 200deka.
odveli su me u postoperativnu sobu gdje je bilo i drugih žena, tu ti svako malo mjere tlak i temperaturu, i stalno si na infuziji.
dobiješ inekciju protiv bolova pa je malo lakše, ja nisam imala kateter nego sam morala piškiti, a to mi je bilo najteže i prvi i drugi put, jer teško mogu piškiti ležeći, dok me netko gleda i to na nekakvu tutu ispod guze koja žulja, a rana boli kad se samo pomakneš.
to se zove umijeće! uspiješ li se popiškiti a da se ne rastvoriš po šavovima!  :D  a tek kašljanje! :shock: od narkoze stalno imaš neku sluz u grlu što te tjera na kašljanje, a samo pokušaj zakašljati, svi smo nešto grebuckali u grlu da ne bi kašljali.
i tako prođe noć i dan prvi.
kasnije je sve lakše i lakše.
ja sam onako dosta izdržljivi tip pa sam oba puta hodala već sutradan, prvo malo po sobi, pa do wc-a.moj ti je savjet da se što prije ustaneš, jer odgađanjem neizbježnog samo činiš gore, jer te na kraju neće boliti samo rana već i pluća, leđa...
dojenje je stvarno malo teže nego kod prirodnog poroda, ja sam dojila sjedeći, dok su one, blago im se , ležale( ti se nećeš moći okrenuti na bok , u tome je fora), ali zato mi laše piškimo i hodamo!!!  :wink: 
8. dan sam otpuštena kući nakon skidanja šavova ( prvi carski sam imala lijepljeni šav bez končića), te pregled UZV.
tada već dobro hodaš.
rez osijećaš još koji mjesec-dva, ali neznatno, a koji put i dan danas.
sve u svemu nema straha, a da je lako nije!
zato se stvarno naljutim kad mi netko kaže: BLAGO TI SE TI SI RODILA NA CARSKI  :Evil or Very Mad:   JA BI SE SUTRA ZA TO ZAPISALA I PLATILA!

----------


## sasana

Hvala Paulina!
Sada mi je ipak malo jasnije sve oko toga.

----------


## MamaAna

Paulina, kako si to slikovito opisala, odmah me zabolio moj rez.

----------


## Roza

Moje iskustvo s carskog pod spinalnom anestezijom je potpuno drugačije od Paulininog. Carski je bio planiran i nisam dobila trudove (ne znam što znači trud). Nakon što su mi dali spinalnu, nisam više ništa osjećala, recimo od pupka nadolje. Pranje s sredstvom za dezinfekciju nisam niti osjetila. Drhtavica je i mene uhvatila, ali mi je doktor rekao da je to normalno - operacione sale se uopće ne griju a ipak ležiš gola na stolu. Dva sata nakon operacije sam bila na postoperativnoj intenzivnoj, gdje mi je tlak bio strašno nizak pa su mi dali jako puno infuzije i jako brzo - što znači da su mi opet snizili temperaturu pa sam se i dalje tresla. Bolovi nakon carskog mi nisu bili strašni: redovno su mi davali injekcije, svakih 5 sati, ali ti bolovi su mi bili puno lakši od recimo bolova kod menstruacije. Najviše me bolilo kad su mi počela raditi crijeva, ali sve skupa mi nije ostalo u sjećanju kao nekakva trauma. Kako nakon spinalne ležiš 24 sata, prvo dizanje je bilo malo teško jer mi se jako vrtilo ali to je i zbog mog tlaka. Pri dizanju me bolio rez ali sam skužila da je to zbog toga što sam plitko disala, bojeći se duboko udahnuti da mi ne bi pukli šavovi. Kad sam se skoncentrirala i duboko disala, uopće me nije bolilo. To ti je ujedno savjet koji je dobro poslušati. Prvi odlazak na WC (mokrenje) mi je bio OK, upravo zahvaljujući dubokom disanju. Kad sam dobila prvu hranu (juhu i kruh), to sam žvakala pola sata tako da mi niti prva stolica nije bila bolna. Od svega mi je najteže bilo samo dizanje iz kreveta i to zato jer sam se kilavila, u strahu da ne puknu šavovi. Onda sam skužila da boli puno manje ako se dignem brzo, bez nekih kerefeka.
Išla sam doma šesti dan (tu ti se ne računa onaj dan kad je carski obavljen), nisam imala konce nego kopče (vađenje ne boli ništa). Sad mi je 19 dan nakon carskog, rez izgleda OK, svaki dan stavljem novu sterilnu kompresu, tuširam se normalno, ne dižem dijete već mi pomaže mama. Ništa me ne boli, krvarim kao i sve rodilje (to ne možeš izbjeći), sa sjedenjem nisam imala nikakvih problema.... Dojila sam u ležećem položaju, jer se nisam usudila okrenuti na bok ili sjesti i dojenje je bilo uspješno - bez problema.
Sve u svemu, meni je taj carski ostao u lijepom sjećanju. Možda je to zbog toga što sam ostala trudna umjetnom oplodnjom i što su svi postupci i bolovi vezani za carski zanemarivi u odnosu na ono što proživljavaš na umjetnoj (ne samo fizički nego i psihički). A rezultat carskog je bebica, pa gdje ćeš veće sreće!!! Mislim da samo treba pozitivno razmišljati i da je onda sve lakše.

Lucija 21.01.2004 - rođena na mamin 30-ti rođendan

----------


## mayah79

Moje iskustvo sa carskog reza prije skoro 8 mjeseci je onako... Bio mi je zakazan carski rez zbog disproporcije bebe i zdjelice, a i termin mi je prosao nekih 9 dana. Primljena sam u porodiliste dan prije zakazane operacije, medjutim tu istu noc sam dobila trudove. Eh sad posto sam dobila trudove, pregledalo me 5 dezurnih ljekara, a meni su trudovi postajali sve intenzivniji i dosli do tacke kad sam ih imala svake 2 minute. Ti trudovi meni nisu bili TAKO bolni, sasvim podnosljivo. Medjutim, nisam se otvarala i na te trudove od svake 2 minute bila sam otvorena samo 2 prsta. I odlucise se za hitni carski rez. Lijepo su me klistirali, skinuli i postavili na stol. Slijedece cega se sjecam jeste da su mi uboli iglu za infuziju, dezinficirali i obrijali stomak i stavili masku. Probudila sam se se nakon jedno pola sata u intenzivnoj njezi, gdje me je docekao moj dragi muzic i imala sam osjecaj da od drhtavice skacem do plafona (MM kaze da mi se samo ruka tresla)... ranu nisam osjetila. Sutradan sam prebacena na poluintenzivnu, a treci dan u obicnu sobu sa ostalim porodiljama. Svo to vrijeme sam primala infuziju, tek cetvrti dan sam jela malo supice i caj. Posto sam po prirodi jako tvrdoglava, ja sam vec drugi dan ustala i isla na WC, a treci dan sam se tusirala. Rana me nije strasno bolila, samo se sjecam da mi je bilo problematicno hodati uspravno, tako da sam hodala u savijenom polozaju. Dojenje je bilo pakleno tih prvih dana, jer nisam znala namjestiti bebu, pa sam zaradila ragade i gljivice. Ali to sad nije bitno...
Iz bolnice sam trazila otpust peti dan, tj. 4 od operacije jer jednostavno nisam mogla vise izdrzati. Osmi dan od operacije sam trebala doci na vadjenje konaca i to sam obavila bez problema. Vadjenje takodjer nisam osjetila, a poslove oko bebe sam obavljala bez icije pomoci, jer sam htjela uzivati u svojoj bebici. Sve u svemu, lezala sam ta 4 dana u bolnici i to mi je bilo svo lezanje. Od drugog dana sam bila na nogama, dojila sam u sjedecem polozaju ("turski"), obavljala sve kucanske poslove i nikakvih problema. Sve u svemu, brzo sam se oporavila i stala na svoje noge. Oziljak mi je strasno ruzan, jer je uradjen na brzaka, no meni je najvaznije da je moja bebica dobro, a oziljak ce valjda s vremenom izblijediti.
I da, doc mi je rekao da je carski bio neizbjezan jer je bebici pupcanik bio 2x omotan oko vrata, te da se se gubili tonovi prilikom pregleda i da je hitni carski napravljen najvise iz tog razloga.

----------


## paulina

vidiš da je sve individualno, netko to prođe bez nekih bolova, nekog boli, ali na kraju ipak sve se svodi na isto, a to je rođenje tvoje najdraže mrvice zbog koje nijedna bol ovog svita nije vrijedna da se i spominje.
jer kad sve prođe dobro za tebe i bebu, drugo je samo oporavak, svaki dan je sve lakši.
dokaz je itaj što bi ja opet sve to prošla :D 
sretno!!!!

----------


## Brunda

ja sam došla dan prije carskog u bolnicu. Carki je bio zakazan u 10 i 30 ujutro. Oko 6 su me obrijali i dali klistir. Nakon toga su me prikopčali na aparat za praćenje rada bebina srca. U 9 su mi uveli kanilu i stavili kateter. Nije me boljelo ali su me zezali s kanilom jer nisu mogli pogoditi venu. U pola jedanaest su me odveli u salu i uputila me anesteziologica kakav je postupak kod spinalne. Prvo sam dobila injekciju u leđa koja malo zaboli a koja sprečava bol one druge (spinalne). Drugu jedva da sam nešto i osjetila. Odmah sam legla i počela osjećati kako mi trnu prvo noge pa sve naviše. Nisam osjećala ništa od pazuha na dolje. Onda su mi oprali trbuh i to sam ojetila malo pa sam se prepala kako ću tek onda osjetiti rezanje i ostalo. Međutim anesteziologica me utješila, čak je i muziku pustila da se opustim. Kada je počela operacija ništa nisam osjetila a bebač je bio vani valjda u roku 3-5 minuta. Odnijeli su ga oprati i onda vratili da ga poljubim. Za to vrijeme su me zašili i onda odvezli na intenzivnu. Ništa nisam osjećala do popodne,a onda me počeo boliti rez. Dobivala sam injekcij eprotiv bolova i za stezanje maternica. Navečer su nam dali nešto za spavanje pa sam prespavala cijelu noć (a toga sam se bojala da neću moći spavati cijelu noć). Sutradan je još dosta bolio rez ali stvarno u granicama normale tako da mi nije bilo strašno, pogotovo kada sam znala da je s bebom sve u redu. Oko podneva su me odvezli na odjel za rodilje. Predvečer su mi čak donijeli sinčića na dve minute da ga vidim. Kod carskog tek nakon 48 sati donose na dojenje jer i mlijeko dolazi kasnije nego kod normalnog poroda. To popodne su me skinuli sa infuzije. Sve manje je bolilo. Treći dan sam već skoro normalno hodala. Još je bolilo ali puno manje. U stvari  sasvim podnošljiva bol je trajala 7 dana. Poslije toga je sve bilo super. Doma sam išla 8. dan nakon što su mi izvadili konce. Nosila sam steznik za poslije carskog (mjesec dana)i previjala ranu još neko vrijeme. Ne sjećam se više točno ali oko15-20 dana  :Confused:  a do tada je već sve fino zaraslo. Sve u svemu ja sam jako zadovoljna i možda bih čak i drugi put opet išla na carski. Jedino što me možda sprečava u tome je znatiželja kako izgleda vaginalni porod i kako bih ga ja doživjela pošto sam se naslušala svakakvih priča. Mislim da je prednost spinalnog nad onim gdje si pod totalnom anestezijom u tome što ipak proživiš taj porod, a i nakon totalne imaš onu cijevčicu u grlu pa ti se kašlje a kod kašlja te rez rastura (to znam da rastura jer sam bila prehlađena pa sam kašljala-koma), a nakon spinalne toga nema. Što se tiče jela: tek treći dan sam dobila čaja i juhu, četvrti tek "normalnu" bolničku hranu.
Nadam da će ti moj post biti od koristi. Ne pada mi na pamet što je još bitno, a i možda se ne sjećam više baš svih detalja. To je bilo prije godinu dana.

----------


## Maslačak

Ja sam imala hitan carski, zbog neuspjesne indukcije i produzenog porodjaja (nisam se otvarala).  Pripremu sam prosla kao za vaginalni porodjaj, imala sam trudove i kad su mi rekli da cu na carski rez - odahnula sam - mislila sam: samo neka se ovo vise zavrsi.
Operacija prosla dobro, beba malo ostala bez kisika, ali sve OK na kraju.
Nakon operacije je bilo sve OK. Nije puno boljelo, oporavak isao dobro i brzo. Sve OK.

Cula sam da ponovljen carski rez vise boli, jeli to tocno? 

Planiram drugo, a sigurno ce mi doktori preporuciti da ponovo imam rez. Mada, ni sama nisam sigurna zelim li pokusati prirodno, poslije svega sto sam prosla (ispostavilo se da bih izgubila bebu da nisu radili rez, jer joj se omotao pupcanik oko tijela i ne bi ni mogla izaci)

----------


## paulina

boli, istina, nisam ni ja vjerovala da je tako.
doktor kaže da svaki sljedeći carski sve više boli.
moj prvi je bio hitan , pa je došao kao olakšanje, pa me valjda zato nije tako boljelo.
sve sam nekako lakše prošla.
drugi put me rez bolio dosta jako, a i pluća.
nisam mogla udahnuti duboko sigurno 4-5 dana.
također se duže vremena nisam mogla okrenuti na bok.
teže sam hodala prva dva dana nego prvi put, i sve mi je to uglavnom "teže palo".
sad jeli to zbog ponovljenog carskog ili zato što sam prvi put ipak bila tri god. mlađa :D

----------


## mamazika

Ja sam imala 2 carska i drugi put mi je bilo lakše. Teško je reći da li je to subjetivno, ili ima veze što sam prvi put 2 dana imala trudove (bez spavanja!) prije operacije, a drugi put su me recnuli odmah kad sam došla (pukao vodenjak, trudovi nisu kretali, a baš ne vole davati drip kad postoji ožiljak).
Mozda je to i zato što znaš što te čeka - zato se dobro informirati i za prvi, ja sam se oba puta nadala roditi vaginalno, ali bebe su bile ogromne a ja se nisam otvarala. 
Najveće (neugodno) iznenađenje sam imala nakon drugog carskog kad su se pojavili bolovi oko ramena (zrak, što li?!?), to ne prolazi ni od kakvog analgetika, ne možeš disati, kao da imaš infarkt...
I još nešto: u drugom, koji je bio bez trudova, jače sam krvarila pa sam dobivala drip nakon operacije, a i beba je imala problema i završila u intezivnoj (poslije je bilo ok, ali sam ga dobila tek 3. dan). Čitala sam nedavno u jednoj temi (mislim Odgoj, ali nisam sigurna) na forumu da je za dijete bolje ako prođe trudove.

----------


## mamazika

Ispravak: naslov "Babies are Conscious" na ovoj temei (Porod)

I još nešto: da li je netko rodio vaginalno nakon 2 carska?  Mislim od vas, ne negdje u Americi, doma, itd. o čemu je bilo članaka.

----------


## paulina

mi planiramo treće, i to sam sigurna da će bit opet carski, jer je drugačije sad već jaako rizično.
mislim i da doktor odobri vaginalno, ja sad više ne bi htjela iz straha da mi se sad nešto ne dogodi. ( ipak bi tada tu bilo već toje djece).
ali mislim da neće odobrit i još mi je predložio sterilizaciju u postupku.

----------


## Poslid

Ja sam rodila dva put carskim rezom, a sad ću i treće. Prvi put mi je puknuo vodenjak ali sam bila skroz zatvorena, pa se 9 sati čekalo na trudove, ali ništa. Onda su mi dali drip, ali su već nakon prvog truda otkucaji srca djeteta počeli padati - pa je usljedio hitni carski rez. Drugi put su me pod svom silom htjeli poroditi vaginalno pa sam otrpjela 18 sati trudova pod dripom i nakon toga bila otvorena cijelih 2 cm, pa su se ipak na kraju odlučili za carski (nakon što sam ih cijeli dan molila da to učine). Ovaj drugi porod mi je u izozetno lošm sjećanju, najviše radi toga jer sam bila nevinom žrtvom svađe trojice ginekologa (prvi me stavio na indukciju s namjerom da me za najduže dva sata - ako se ne bude ništa dešavalo - pošalje na carski, a druga dva su ga napala zbog te odluke i iz inata me držali tako dugo na dripu, samo da bi dokazali da se mogu poroditi vaginalno. Dakle, nije išlo, oni su ostali popareni a ja bijesna, tako da nisam više htjela s njima razgovarati cijeli boravak u bolnici. Moram napomenuti da su i oni mene izbjegavali u širokom luku.
Dakle ovaj treći porod završiti će carskim rezom zbog prevelikg rizika puknuća maternice. Ja sam nakon nekih članaka o carskom rezu gdje se spominje mogućnost vaginalnog poraoda i nakon 2 carska, pitala svog ginekologa o  toj mogućnosti (idem kod privatnika), ali on mi je odgovorio da nitko u našoj bolnici neće taj rizik preuzeti na sebe. A ja ne bi baš forsirala zbog gore navedenog. Jedino što me sad veseli je da mogu izabrati porod sa spinalnom. I da - neće biti trudova.
Oporavak poslije carskog meni je bio vrlo dobar. Prva tri dana jako boli, ali onda je sve bolje. Prije operacije su mi stavili kateter i zatim me uspavali. Odmah po operaciji, kad su me smjestili u šok sobu, stavili su mi na trbuh vreću s 5 kg pijeska, koja služi pritiskanju maternice, da bi se što prije vratila na mjesto. U nekim bolnicama to ne stavljaju, nego dođe sestra za 2 sata i rukama pritiska trbuh (što je navodno puno bolnije). Ta vreća stoji dva sata, nakon toga ju uzmu i sestra mi je rekla da pokušavam što više micati nogama i pokušam se okrenuti na bok. To je vrlo važno i bitno je čim prije se prisiliti na to, jer što se duže čeka, to je bolnije, a postoji rizik tromboze.
Drugo jutro su me digli iz kreveta i preselili u normalnu sobu. Kakteter se skida taj ili slijedeći dan, a sestre ti rade higijenu tri dana. Nakon toga se tuširaš normalno sama. Ja sam to radila odmah nakon što su mi uzeli kateter. Treći dan ponovno rade klizmu ako do tada nije bilo stolice. Peti dan skidaju zavoje pa se rana može močiti. Osmi dan se ide doma, a prije skidaju konce. Vrlo je važno ne se forsirati kretanjem punih 6 tjedana. Ja sam drugi put malo pretjerala pa sam jako dugo krvarila. Ozbiljnije vježbanje se ne preporuča 6 mjeseci.

----------


## mamazika

A ja se cijelo vrijeme žderem da sam ipak trebala inzistirati na vaginalnom porodu drugi put - vjerojatno je dobro da nisam, a i moj dr. koji mi je vodio trudnoću (ali je meni vodenjak pukao u petak navečer pa ga nije bilo) je rekao da to ne bi imalo smisla, da bi bio velik rizik za rupturu.
Mi ne planiramo treće, ali dobro je ipak imati informacije :wink: 
Inače, ja sam drugi put puno duže krvarila (2 mjeseca, ali lagano), vjerojatno sam se prebrzo ubacila u uobičajeni tempo.
I još jedna opaska: nakon drugog carskog (sad je prošlo 2 godine) šav puno više boli kad se vrijeme mijenja!

----------


## Zvoncica

Ja sam prvi put rodila vaginalno. Porod je trajao 12 sati, tiskanje tri sata. Beba je udarala glavom u zdjelicu i dobila krvarenje na mozgu. Plus novorodjenacka sepsa. Jedva je prezivio, ali sad je hvala Bogu zdrav i veseo trogodisnjak. Meni se pritom cervix "rascvjetao". Vec je bio skracen zbog konizacije koju sam imala ranije. Sad je pun savova i ne znam koliko vise moze biti elastican.  Trebam roditi za dva mjeseca. Doc kaze da je beba prilicno velika, ali da bi on pokusao vaginalno, pa ako ide ide, ako ne na carski. Meni se bas ne da riskirati. Bojim se jednako i vaginalnog i carskog. Citajuci vasa iskustva vidim da svejedno moras "odraditi" porodjajne bolove, ovako ili onako. 
Htjela bih napraviti sto je bolje za bebu i za mene.Ne bi htjela i ovu bebu toliko izmuciti i dovesti u opasnost. I sto ako meni opet sve popuca, tko ce to zakrpati  :? . Da li da inzistiram na carskom ili da ipak pokusam...?

----------


## paulina

Zvončice, moj ti je savjet da pokušaš, iako vjerujem da se bojiš jer i ja sam proživjela sličnu stvar sa Paulom, samo što sam na kraju završila na hitnom carskom.
ti si ipak došla do kraja, rodila si prirodno.
imala sam i konizaciju između dva poroda ( cin 3), mislim da to mom doktoru nije bila zapreka za vaginalni porod, bez obzira na prvi carski.
za carski smo se odlučili 2 tjedna prije, zbog veličine glavice, jer je Nino bio velika beba.
ako nemaš drugih indikacija za carski- položaj na zadak, veličina bebe i sl, onda bolje prirodno.
moja prijateljica je nakon konizacije prirodno rodile dvojke.

----------


## mayah79

Ja licno bih se odlucila za carski. Ne zbog straha od prirodnog poroda, vec zato sto smatram da je i za bebu to manje traumaticno iskustvo. Mislim ako majka vec sva prestravljena dodje na porod, onda joj je teze i tiskati i ostati koncentrisana prilikom disanja i ostalog. Ne znam, ja bih isla na carski.

----------


## Zvoncica

Jucer sam bila na pregledu. U 30. tjednu sam a beba vec ima 2kg!!! Doc me poslao vaditi secer (ponovo). Kazem mu ja, nije secer nego geni   :Laughing:  . Pa vidio je tatu, a nisam ni ja bas mrva! Prva beba mi je bila 3700, a ova ako nastavi ovim tempom doci ce do 5kg! Nekako sam sve sigurnija da zelim carski. Uz moje oziljke na cervixu i velicinu bebe cini mi se previse riskirati ako idem prirodno. Prvi put je bilo stvarno gadno.
Draga Paulina, nadam se da je tvoja beba prosla bolje od moje koja se rodila vaginalno. Da su bar mene odveli na carski. Inzistirali su na prirodnom porodu, pa sam zamalo ostala bez bebe! Nije da ne zelim radjati, ali stvarno se bojim da i ovaj put ne krene po zlu.

----------


## paulina

Zvončice, nije baš prošao bajno  :Sad:  
lupao je glavom 14 sati, pali su mu otkucaji srca, ostao je bez kisika  :Sad:  .
sve u svemu zahvalna sam šta nije bilo gore.
poslije poroda bili smo mjesecima stalni kod neuropedijatrice, radili UZV mozga, borili se sa izrazitim hipertonusom...ali od kada je počeo sjediti i od kada sam vidila da je ok i da se normalno razvija-odahnula sam.
mene su izmučili na porodu, slično kao i sa Poslid, doktori se nisu mogli uskladit sa mišljenjem.
zato sam i ja drugi put htjela odmah carski, iako se doktor s time nije odmah slagao.
tek na kraju je i sam rekao da neće ići drugačije.
Nino je rođen sa 4400g i 54cm.
ako tako osijećaš, poslušaj svoju intuiciju, pa ti najbolje znaš što si prošla.

----------


## Zvoncica

Ajme moja Paulina, prosli ste i vi grubo   :Sad:   :Sad:  . Moj ti je imao krvarenje na mozgu, iz toga se razvio hidrocefalus, pa na operaciju u ZG...A tek ono iscekivanje i strepnja iz dana u dan hoce li se normalno razvijati...Sad smo 2x godisnje u ZG na kontroli kod neurokirurga, redovni kod neuropedijatra, okuliste... Ma kad se samo sjetim sto smo prosli... Imam osjecaj da sam ga dvaput rodila.  
Cini mi se da je tvoj porod bio slican mome, samo s malo drugacijim zavrsetkom. Zasto onda doktori uporno guraju vaginalni porod kad znaju za rizik? A da mi mozda nemamo istog doktora  :wink: ?

----------


## paulina

odakle si ? ja sam iz splita, a iskreno nije moj doktor kriv, nego onaj iz bolnice.
moj doktor je privatnik pa ne radi u bolnici, što me na kraju koštalo  :Sad:

----------


## Zvoncica

Ja sam prvi put rodila u Sibeniku, ali sam u medjuvremenu preselila u Split. Moj doktor ovdje radi privatno i u bolnici pa mozda nije pametno da mu spominjem ime. Upravo to sam i trazila kad sam dosla u Split, da mi vodi trudnocu i da bude u rodilistu. Inace je dosad zaista krasan, vrlo profesionalan i temeljit, strpljiv za trudnicka grintanja i zapitkivanja  :D . Dosad se ja nisam postavila odlucno za carski, pa on stalno vuce za vaginalni porod. Sto cijenim, jer ako nema realnog rizika to je ipak najbolje i najprirodnije. Ali doktori u Sibeniku koji znaju za moj "slucaj" slazu se da trebam ici na carski. Imam jos 2 mjeseca fore, pa cemo se valjda nesto dotad dogovoriti.

----------


## sanjaiam

Ja sam završila na carskom rezu nakon 19 sati trudova, otvorena 5 cm. 
Toliko sam već bila umorna da sam se tresla bez ikakve kontrole. Kad bi došao trud, nisam mogla spriječiti tiskanje, jednostavno više nisam vladala svojim tijelom.
Tad su odlučili da ću na carski. Dobila sam anesteziju u venu i ničeg se ne sjećam. Kad sam se budila prvo nisam shvaćala što mi se dogodilo, nisam se sjećala ni trudnoće, a kamoli poroda. No čim mi je izvjetrila narkoza, bilo je sve ok. Na intenzivnoj njezi su nam davali injekcije analgina svakih 4-5 sati. Nije me bolilo NIŠTA, apsolutno ništa. Drugi dan sam popila jednu tabletu analgina, a poslije više ni to.
Rana me malo znala svrbiti, kao i svaka rana kad zarasta. I smetao me osjećaj kako se maternica pomiče po trbuhu, ko prazna vreća. Pa sam par tjedana nosila steznik.
Prva dva mjeseca nisam dizala ništa teško (kadice za kupanje bebe, veš koga treba razvjesiti...), za svaki slučaj. Rez je zarasao jako brzo i danas nakon nekoliko godina više ga ne vidim, mogu ga samo napipati.

----------


## Zvoncica

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: 19 sati na stolu??? Strasno! Ja sam trudove imala dva dana, a na stolu sam provela oko 12 sati. I nakon toga nisam vise imala atoma snage u sebi. Kako je tvoja beba to sve izdrzala? Je li s njom bilo sve OK? Utjesno je sto te barem nije boljelo poslije carskog.

----------


## sanjaiam

Ana Marija je to dosta dobro podnijela. Imala je agpar 9 od 10, zato jer joj je lice bilo malo nagniječeno. Ma ne znam to opisati, ali lice joj nije bilo simetrično slijedećih tri tjedna. Ne znam da li je to od poroda ili joj je već na kraju trudnoće bilo pretijesno. Bila je dosta velika: 3920g i 53cm.

Što je bilo nakon 19 sati? Liječnici su odlučili da ću na carski, jer ovo više nema smisla. Naime, ja sam imala 39 godina i nije im se samnom više riskiralo. E tad je bilo smješno. Došla je medicinska setra i pitala me mogu li sama u operacijsku salu. A ja sam ležala, asimilirana ko Borg:
u ruci infuziju, pod nosom cjevčicu s kisikom, preko trbuha CTG, u mjehuru kateter, u kičmi cjevčicu od neuspjele epiduralne.
Ja sam mislila da se zeza, pa sam rekla "no frks". Kad ode ona i nema je. Mislila sam da je otišla po kakva kolica ili štogod takvo. Pošto je i dalje nije bilo, a vrijeme je prolazilo, mislila sam si "ej pa ova se ne zeza". Nitko nije reagirao na moje dozivanje (možda su si mislili da je to neki novi trik da ih privučem u svoj box), pa sam se na kraju nekako između trudova prevrnula na bok, pa sjela i ustala. 
Otkočila sam kotače i počela kotrljati cijelu tu mašineriju koja se držala za mene prema izlazu (ctg, infuziju, kateter...). Bi ja i krevet, al mu nisam vidjela noge od svog trbuha. Na hodniku nije bilo nikoga (e kad je večera, svi nestanu - nemreš bilivit), pa sam se dogurala do lifta i u operacijsku salu. Kad su me gore vidjeli...  :shock:
Hoću reći, kad sam skužila da će me pustit da se i dalje tamo sama borim sa tim trudovima tko zna koliko dugo, došla mi je takva snaga i energija da sam odlučila da ću uzet stvar u svoje ruke. Ja se u stvari ne mogu sjetiti da li su ti trudovi bili jako bolni ili ne. Znam da glupo zvuči, ali sjećam se samo lijepih stvari. Ili smiješnih situacija. A inače dobro pamtim. Mora bit da se to priroda pobrine da mame sve zaborave.

----------


## MARCY

sanjaiam, oprosti, al morala sam se nasmijati svoj tvojoj muci :?  :shock:  :D

mene sad čeka porod u 39. god, pa da se i ja pripremim :D

----------


## sanjaiam

Naravno da je bilo smiješno, i ja se tome smijem. Bilo je i još komičnih situacija. Naime, zaboravila sam reći da sam i stvari (koferčić na kotačima) vukla sa sobom iz rađaone, skupa sa svime. A unutra mi je bio mobitel. Pa sam ga uključila čim sam izašla iz rađaone, da bih se javila doma. Čim sam ga uključila, odmah je zazvonio. Zvao me kolega s posla koji je bio u nekoj frci jer je zaboravio  USERID i PASSWORD sa nekog routera. Nije mi se dalo objašnjavat da sam na porodu, da su mi trudovi na 30 sec, da vučem cijeli konvoj aparata i stojim ispred operacijske sale... pa sam mu rekla taj userid i password: sardina, girica. U to je izlazila iz operacijske sale neka medicinska sestra i rekla mi: "u redu je dušo, papat ćeš poslije". Valjda je mislila da sam gladna i da hoću jest sardine i girice.   :Smile: 
Kad su me napokon stavili na stol, došao je moj liječnik i htio me oraspoložiti, pa mi  je pričao viceve (on je sjajna osoba i imala sam u njega veliko povjerenje).  I što se dogodilo? On je bio na pol vica, a aneseteziolog je odvrnuo anestetik u venu i tup... dalje se ne sjećam. O koje razočaranje!  Kad mi je došao doktor slijedeći dan u vizitu, smjesta mi je ispričao kraj vica i ispričao se zbog "nekoordiniranog rada operacijskog tima".  :Smile: 

Marcy, tebi je to drugi porod, sva je šansa da će biti brži i lakši, makar imaš 39.  Puno sreće i poljubac tvojim curicama od mene i Ane Marije.

----------


## sasana

Da li mi netko moze reci kada se ide na planirani carski rez ? Da li se ceka termin (npr. meni je 16.6.) ili se ide koji tjedan ranije da ne krenu trudovi, a opet kako biti siguran kada je beba spremna ako ne pocnu trudovi ?

----------


## mayah79

Meni je termin poroda bio 12 ili 13.06, ne sjecam se vise, a 17.06. sam primljena u porodiliste kako bi 18.06. imala carski rez (prenesena trudnoca, disproporcija karlice i bebine glavice, itd). Ja sam medjutim 17. oko 19.00 sati dobila prve trudove i vec u 20.00 su bili na 2 minute. Posto su se gubili tonovi, uradjen mi je hitni carski rez i bebac je ugledao svjetlo dana (citaj noci) u 21.20. Dakle, primljena sam na pripreme u porodilistu dan prije zakazane sekcije.

----------


## paulina

moj je dok. odlučio čekati termin, a ni ja nisam htjela da to bude prije, po meni mislim da je svaki dan bebi važan, u maminom stomaku.
naručio me je na termin na kontrolu plodne vode, bila je mliječna, dakle pred porod.
dogovorili smo se za sutradan ujutro u bolnicu.
ja sam taj dan dobila trudove, trajali su čitav dan i noć, tako da sam pod bolovima otišla i na carski.

----------


## mamazika

Nisam se prije sjetila napisati jedno neugodno iskustvo:
U drugoj trudnoći nisam na dan termina bila dovoljno otvorena za amnioskopiju pa su mi radili amniocentezu - dosta boli a morala sam i preko noći ostati u bolnici da bi mi mogli svako malo napraviti CTG. Usput su napravili i detaljni ultrazvuk na kojem je dijete procijenjeno na 4500 g, pa mi nisu baš puno nade dali da bi mogla roditi normalno nakon prvog carskog.

----------


## martha

glede termina - na SD cekaju da udjes u 40-i tjedan.
i ja sam zbog preporuke oftamologa isla na carski i tak bih mogla roditi jos 10 puta. carski bez drena, kopči, konaca i sl. kak to izvedu (unutarnje šivanje?), ne znam, al je super- nikakve brige. u utorak carski bio, u nedjelju doma juhicu jela. :D

----------


## Oxi

Drage moje koje ste se napatile zbog doktora i njihove sujete, potpuno vas razumijem. Ja sam rodila vaginalno mog sina od 5 kila i 80 grama, dugog 59 cm, jer je dr na ultrazvuku procitao da je beba teska 3950, a inace su valjda mislili da mi je stomak velik jer sam debela i puna vode  :Mad:  
Pa sam 12 sati bila pod najintenzivnijim trudovima, nakon sto su probusili vodenjak, a otvaranje dozlaboga sporoooooo  :Crying or Very sad:  
Zanimljivost: stenjem ja tako i pokusavam se drzati pravila disanja, a vise i ne znam za sebe, kad mi prilazi babica, i u povjerenju, dok niko nije blizu, sapce da trazim carski od doktorice  :Idea:  Ja i ne shvatam da i to postoji kao mogucnost, jer niko nikad nije spominjao carski, nesvjesna velicine onog cuda koje ce izaci iz mene, mislim da mi ona to daje laznu nadu, da ce moje muke uskoro proci, samo da se smirim. Moram reci da sam ja bila, po vlastitom misljenju, prilicno dobra porodilja; nisam puno vikala jer sam nastojala disati pravilno i fokusirati se na cinjenicu da ce sve zavrsiti brze ako budem dobra. Poslusam babicu i pitam doktoricu za carski. Ma, neee, ne treba to, samo neka se ja strpim, mora to tako, zar se ja usudim sumnjati u cijeli taj tim doktora, kao da sam ja prva koja radja, itd. Mislim, nije se ona bas naljutila, ali skontala sam da joj nije pravo. Ja nastavim pitati, zapravo vapiti, objasnjavati da nemam snage, stiskati joj ruku, ali ona se stalno negdje gubila u drugim prostorijama. Ta je ZENA imala prema meni manje razumijevanja od druga dva MUSKARCA koji su me kasnije i porodili, jer njoj je, mislim, zavrsila smjena (hvala Bogu).
Rodila sam, a onda je nastao tajac i iznenadjenje na licima svih (osim one razumne, iskusne, pametne i brizne babice). Njihovu zbunjenost sam tek kasnije sebi znala pravilno rastumaciti, kad sam cula iskustva drugih. Svi su hvalili moju hrabrost, eh, i moju srecu, a ja ponosna  :Sad:  
Tek danima kasnije, uhvatio me strah, kad sam shvatila da sve i nije moralo zavrsiti tako lijepo i dobro po nas oboje.
A i nije bas u potpunosti dobro zavrsilo: malom je na prvom pregledu ustanovljen tortikolis koji je bio posljedica teskog porodjaja, pa smo isli malo kod fizijatra, ali danas je sve OK.
Malo sam oduzila, sorry

----------


## Zvoncica

:shock: Stvarno decko i po   :Smile:  ! A ja mislila da ce moj biti velik! Oxi, svaka cast na hrabrosti! Ja sam bila jucer na kontroli. Doktor mi je rekao da ce beba biti velika i da on nece inzistirati na prirodnom porodu. Po njegovom misljenju gradjena sam normalno, tj. zdjelica je normalne velicine i mogla bi roditi normalno. Ali ako imam strah i psihicku blokadu bolje da idem na carski. Ovo je inace doktor koji se vrlo tesko odlucuje na carski rez i epiduralnu. Jer po njemu, nista nije bezazleno ni potpuno bez rizika. Najbolje prirodno. Ja sam na sto cuda. Kad bi znala da cu moci roditi normalno, ne bih se dvoumila, ali...
Na kraju sam odlucila da cu mu doci na kontrolu za tjedan dana. I ako se u medjuvremenu nista ne dogodi onda ce me primiti u bolnicu i na planirani carski. Inace, sad sam 37+4, beba 3800, otvorena 2,5cm. Pa sad cekam. Ako ne rodim ovaj tjedan, idem na carski.
P.S. Razloge sam vec opisala u jednom od ranijih postova.

----------


## maria71

meni je sav moj boravak u bolnici bio komičan,pa tako i moj neplanirani  carski rez tj sekcija
u bolnicu sam došla u srijedu ,oko termina se nikako nismo mogli dogovoriti  :D jer su moje mjesečnice bile tako komplicirano neredovite da je lakše izračunati putanju bilo kog asteroida
no dobro ,nakon vijećanja se odlučilo da se čeka 26.3 ,pa na inducirani porod
u petak 19.3. ja sam lijepo i doručkovala i ručala i malo popravila ručak  :Razz:  ,pa na pregled
na pregledu je utvrđeno da mi lagano curi plodna voda,pa su me prebacili u čekalište tj sobu do rađaone,naravno prikopčali na famozni ctg i ostavili da tamo čamim čekajući......sa mnom su bile još 2 žene koijma je to bio 2 porod pa su me uveseljavale sa grozomornim pojedinostima svojih prvih poroda... u međuvremenu je jedna žena rađala i sirota je tako urlala od bolova da sam ja počela plakati ,,,zaboravila sam reći da su mi dali klisitir,a brijanje sam izbjegla jer sam to napravila doma
do pol 8 sam ja tako bila u toj sobi,od one 2 ,jedna otišla rađati a drugu su odvezli na odjel,kad eve sestre sa nekom vrećicom (to je bio kateter) i informacijom da ću ja ipak na carski jer je prošlo 6 sati ctg ne pokazuje trudove a i nisam bila otvorena
u sali sam bila u pol9,u 9 je rođen Marko,a ja sam bila na stolu do 12 i primila skoro 6 dcl krvi
u šok sobi sam ostala do sutra u podne ,pa su me prebacili na odjel
i to je bilo to .Bebu sam dobila u ponedjeljak

----------


## mamazika

Ajme maria71, isti raspored kao moj drugi porod!!! I isto bebu dobila tek u ponedjeljak, bio je u intenzivnoj. Da li su tebi čekali ponedjeljak zbog bebe ili zato što si ti toliko krvarila?

Oxi, svaka čast!!! Ja sam mislila da je 57 cm koliko je imao moj prvi sin rekord. Inače što se tiče genetike, moja baka je rodila 2 sina od preko 5 kila - naravno doma u krevetu, kakav carski... oba živa i zdrava, bez ikakvih problema (osim što moj stari malo zanovijeta).

----------


## Oxi

Ma, ne znam ja kakva je sila bila tu na djelu dok je taj mali rastao, jer MM i ja smo sasvim prosjecni (1,87 i 1,67, ni debeli ni mrsavi, a bebe smo bili sasvim prosjecne velicine).
Kad se rodio, prva tri dana u bolnici su mu svaki dan vadili krv da vide ima li dijabetes. I na prvom pregledu je doktorica insistirala da mu opet vadimo krv da se i ona uvjeri da nema dijabetes.
A moj bejbi prava zdrava, prirodna gromada :wink:

----------


## apricot

Pa može li itko i zamisliti da netko tko se zove Dimitrije bude mrvica?!
Zamisli :shock:

----------


## Oxi

:Smile:  he - he, mamina monumentalna mrvica...

Dimitrije: sin Demetre, grcke božice plodnosti, zaštitnice poljodjelstva i civiliziranog življenja.

----------

